# BH Help



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am pretty much a newbie to this, but I am looking for any advice on books, etc. about what the BH covers, and how to train for it. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Google is your friend...

Search "Schutzhund BH" and this is the first result..

http://www.kaltersberg.com/Obedience.htm


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.dvgamerica.com/04BHRules.pdf

go to youtube and search you can find plenty or routines to watch


----------

